
Rich-nation education splurge fails to deliver results - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/6e9e0534-129d-11ea-a7e6-62bf4f9e548a
======
raxxorrax
My local not us-based university did invest heavily in a new building from a
star architect. I don't even want to know how expensive that has been. Just
saying that it may be wise to look into how the funds were used.

